# Recommend a site near Monkey World - Dorset



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Folks

Were planning a trip to visit Monkey World in Dorset, can anyone recommend a nice site suitable for families, must have hook up, we are c&cc members if that helps, so we dont mind one of there certified locations....

Address is:

MONKEY WORLD, LONGTHORNS, WAREHAM, DORSET BH20 6HH

Thanks


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

On Monkey World's website is a list of nearby sites... has anyone ever been to any of these... can you recommend one?

Campsites


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

C & Cc site at moreton is just down the road - not sure when you are going, not open yet. Wareham Forest site on the list above is good, open all year.


----------



## 88812 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I can also recommend the c&cc club at Moreton. They are open from the 30 March 2006. There is a really nice pub just outside the entrance serving good meals and if you want to leave the van behind there is a railway station just across the road with access to Dorchester and Weymouth in one direction and Poole(and all points East in the other). We visited Monkey World about 18 months ago and apart from the jobsworth parking attendant had a great time. if your interested the Tank museum is just down the road at Bovington.

Have a great time 

Colin


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Colin... was there mh parking at Monkey World??


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There's plenty of parking space, Snelly. Been there twice in recent years.

Dave


----------



## 95659 (Jul 6, 2005)

Haven't been to the site, but the pub Coli mentions is called The Frampton Arms, Moreton it is a great pub and has a very good menu. Another pub within reasonable striking distance that has an excellent reputation for food is The Seven Stars at East Burton, which is a little more "out of the way" but has a reasonable sized open car park at the front which would be large enough for motorhomes. Wild camping place not far from Monkey World is the old A35 (superseded by the new A35 Puddletown by pass) - just through the other side of Tolpuddle there are two very large lay bys that were created to service what was previously the main trunk road through Dorset, now the road is quiet and the laybys virtually unused. Parking here you are within walking distance of the Martyrs Inn (Tolpuddle is the birthplace of the Trades Union movement and there is also a small but interesting museum in the village) - hope this helps and welcome to Dorset - sometimes hell to drive to - but always nice once you get here!


----------



## 95659 (Jul 6, 2005)

Having re-read my post above - I am embarassed and astounded at my knowledge of rural pubs - I am wondering how that knowledge can possibly have been acquired Hic!..


----------



## 88812 (May 9, 2005)

Snelly

There is loads of parking. I just fell foul of someone who had obviously had a bad day. Hope you enjoy the visit.

Colin


----------

